# Move to Ibiza



## Scottyian (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi I would like to know if there is anyone on here that has moved to Ibiza. My wife and I would like to. 
Is there any company's out there that would talk us through the process? Is there anyone in UK that deals with such issues? Any information would be greatfully appreciated


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Scottyian said:


> Hi I would like to know if there is anyone on here that has moved to Ibiza. My wife and I would like to.
> Is there any company's out there that would talk us through the process? Is there anyone in UK that deals with such issues? Any information would be greatfully appreciated


:welcome:

I've moved your question to our Spain forum for you, where I'm sure you'll get response.


----------



## Scottyian (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi, I'm looking any information at all about moving to Ibiza. I need work of some kind and a place to rent for awhile 
Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Scottyian said:


> Hi, I'm looking any information at all about moving to Ibiza. I need work of some kind and a place to rent for awhile
> Thanks


 Renting is very difficult in Ibiza long term. It may be better in winter months when the weather turns nasty, I don't know. There was a lot in the media this last year about the lack of housing for long term residents at resident prices, not tourist prices. However, if you do a search for _alquiler anual ibiza_ things come up. You could also just search in English, the islands are geared up to understanding foreigners.
Work's not that easy either. What were you hoping to do?
The best idea might be to come over with some savings and see how things work out. Having said that, I seem to remember reading somewhere that Britain was going to leave the EU at the end of this month?  After that living and working in Spain will not be easy and visas will be required, so you may have to revise your plans


----------



## Scottyian (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks for your info, things are never straight forward


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Scottyian said:


> Thanks for your info, things are never straight forward


Things change.

When we came to live here 16 years ago it WAS straight-forward for a British citizen to move & work here.

There was some paperwork, but it was minimal - & there were jobs to be had. Though the islands have always been more seasonal as far as work is concerned. 

People from my town still cross to Ibiza for work in the summer, & come home to Jávea for the winter.


----------



## Scottyian (Oct 1, 2019)

Its only a dream atm but sooner rather than later we'd love to move there. I suppose we'll have to wait to see what happens after Brexit.


----------

